# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Anxhela Peristeri

## Humdinger

*Me nje look te ri. Se shpejti dhe me nje album te ri. Me kenge e videoklipe edhe me provokuese. Sepse synon te hyje me fuqishem ne treg. Anxhela Peristeri e ka treguar se e arrin ate c'ka deshiron. Ndaj eshte gati per nje mesymje te re*


E mbani ndopak mend nje vajze imcake me nje violine ne duar, qe perpiqej te binte me cdo kusht ne sy, qe te bente per vete anetaret e jurise se "Miss Albania 2001", e qe te mund te fitonte dicka nga ai konkurs bukurie? Ndoshta nuk do te ishte aq e lehte te kujtohej nje cupke e bukur mes dhjetra te tjerave, nese vetem pak kohe me pas ajo nuk do te kishte dale nga anonimati per te mberritur ne keto kohe kur eshte bere jo pak objekt i medias se shkruar dhe asaj elektoronike e kur i eshte dashur te rrefeje jo pak here fillimet e saj, pra pikerisht ate momentin e saj magjik me violinen ne duar. Atehere vertet nuk fitoi kuroren e me te bukures (arriti te dale deri ne pesembedhjeteshe) por prej asaj pasarele te bukurise, ylli i saj i fatit do te gjente gjithsesi nje tjeter udhe per te ndritur. Kumbaret e saj Ardit Gjebrea dhe Vera Grabocka do t'i jepnin te tjera mundesi liceistes se bukur, qe te behej dikushi. Dhe ajo do te dinte t'i shtryezonte te gjitha, ashtu sic kishte shfrytezuar edhe ato pak minuta te prezantimit te saj te pare si miss. 

Dhe ja ku eshte me nje album ne treg, me nje kenge hit, me nje videoklip, me ftesa te shumta per spektakle dhe emisione te ndryshme televizive, me nje menaxher...Gjithcka qe ka ndodhur ne nje hark shume te shkurtet kohor. Nje shperthim brenda nje viti, zhurma e se cilit duket se nuk do te mbetet vetem me kaq. anxhela eshte ne prag te realizimit te nje albumi te ri, me te cilin do te synoje nje boom te dyte, me kenge edhe me komerciale edhe me provokuese. Pse te mos e pretendoje. Kohen e ka perpara. Nuk eshte me shume se 19 vjec dhe ka arritur qe tani te rendise plot evenimente ne te shkuaren e saj aspak te larget. 



Nuk kishte si te ndodhte ndryshe perderisa qe ne moshen 15 vjecare nisi te bente gjithe gjerat qe deshironte te bente, me nje vrull te papare. E nisi qe ne Korce, ne qytetin e saj te lindjes, aktivitetin e saj. Nuk la koncerte e festivale pa u prezantuar dhe keshtu u be nje cupke e famshme brenda rrethit te vogel te artisteve te vegjel te qytetit. Por Anxhela nuk donte te ishte si gjithe te tjeret. Me ate energjine dhe forcen prej femije, qe do gjithcka, arriti ta terheqe pothuajse perdore familjen e saj drejt Tiranes: destinacionin e vetem ku do te mund te niste gjithcka nga fillimi. Liceu Artistik i Tiranes sigurisht qe do t'i jepte shume me shume mundesi se ai i qytetit te saj ndaj dhe prinderit nuk ia bene me dysh. Dhe vajza do t'ua shperblente sa hap e mbyll syte gjithe kete levizje te madhe. Jo pse do te renditej nder nxeneset me te rregullta te Liceut, as pse do te mesonte t'i binte shume bukur violines, as pse mori pjese ne nje spektakel bukurie por sepse do te dinte ta gjente vete rrugen drejt artit te madh, drejt spektakleve te medha. Spektakli i cdo te diele "Telebingo" do te ishte starti i pare per te. Te vetemen mundesi, qe i dhane, per te kenduar, edhe live, Anxhela s'do ta humbiste kurrsesi. Perkundrazi kamerat qe trasmetonin drejpersedrejti spektaklin do t'i sherbenin per te shfaqur gjithe talentin e saj. Karaoket qe nisen te organizoheshin nga Gjebrea ishin nje shans i mire aq sa ajo nuk do t'ua leshonte lehte mikrofonin te tjereve nga duart. Cupka e vogel, edhe pse ishte rritur pakez, donte te ishte serish ndryshe nga te tjeret. Dhe ia arriti. Nga nje prej vajzave ta zakonshme te korit te madh te vajzave, u evidentua si nje talent me shume. Ndaj jo me kot erdhi nje moment qe organizatoret i besuan te drejtonte se bashku me Bledi Strakoshen disa prej edicioneve te "Telebingos Kombetare". Vajza e bukur, lozonjare dhe e shkathet kishte bere "bingo" per te ardhmen e saj. Po ate vit, kur ende nuk kishin kaluar shume muaj nga prezantimi ne "Miss Albania 2001" kur ajo nuk do te ishte me thjesht si vajza e Telebingos me ate buzqeshjen karakteristike e kembet e gjata, por si kengetarja Anxhela Peristeri. Konkurimi me nje kenge te Miron Kotanit ne festivalin "Kenga magjike 2001" ia dha te drejten ta gezonte kete status te ri. Nje rrjedhe e mbare, qe do ta kishte zili cdo vajze e moshes se saj. Por qe Anxhelen nuk e joshi dhe aq. Ndoshta pse kur kishin marre udhen e shpernguljes nga Korca ajo dhe prinderit e saj kishin synuar qe te arrinin majen. Te ciles Anxhela i eshte afruar shume prane ne kete vitin e fundit, pasi do t'i duhej te kalonte dhe nje eksperience ne festivalin e madh te muzikes ne RTSH, te provonte shijen qe te le ftesa per te qene nje nder shume kengetaret e njohur neper koncerte apo tur koncertesh ne qytete te ndryshme te Shqiperise dhe jashte saj, deri sa mberriti ne nje cast te tille kur punen dhe karrieren e saj te mos e drejtoje me vete ajo por nje menaxher. 

Ndersa ne fillime gjithcka ka qene e rastesishme, si nje fat i rene nga qielli tani Anxhela nuk mund t'i lere gjerat te rrjedhin ashtu si duan ato. Menaxheri, ai qe ka pranuar ta marre "nen kujdestari" vendos gjithcka per te. E mesa duket pas realizimit te albumit te pare "kujdestaria" ka qene e mbare. "Kisha gjithe keto kohe qe perpiqesha te beja dicka qe te mbetej ne vemendje dhe nuk kisha arritur asgje deri ne momentin qe vendosa te bashkepunoj me dike qe mund te menaxhoj gjithe punen time. Dhe besoj se nuk kam gabuar aspak. Kenga qe shume shpejt u be hit "Nje mije e nje djem" erdhi fale ketij bashkepunimi". Flet per kengen me te cilen konkuroi ne festivalin e te rinjve "Top fest", vetem nje vit me pare, kengen qe vertet i solli nje fame te menjehershme edhe jashte kufijve te Shqiperise. "Ndoshta nuk do te kishte ndodhur kjo nese menaxheri im nuk do te me kishte krijuar mardheniet me kompozitoret maqedonas, me te cilet kemi punuar jo vetem per kete kenge por edhe per gjithe te tjerat, qe do te mbushnin albumin tim te pare". Anxhela eshte e bindur se Robert Bilbilo i ka garantuar sukses te menjehershem e vec tij dhe Maki, Osko... kompozitore keta qe do te realizojne dhe disa kenge te tjera, qe se shpejti do te prezantohen ne nje album te dyte. "Por ndryshe nga hera e pare ne kete album te dyte do te jete edhe emri i Genti Lakos, sepse albumi do te perfshije rryma dhe stile te ndryshme muzikore". Thote se menaxheri dhe ajo vete kane menduar te hedhin ne treg kenge shume me provokuese. Vetem keshtu tregu mund te jete i teri i saji "Pse jo. Ne albumin e pare krahas kengeve komerciale, sic ishte dhe ajo "Nje mije e nje djem" jo pa qellim nxorra ne videoklip nje balade per te vendosur ne peshore dy anet e mia, pra qe di te bej dhe komerc por dhe te shfaq vlerat e verteta qe kam. Them se e kam kaluar proven per t'u quajtur nje kengetare ndaj ndjehem gati te nis komcercin me muziken qe une do te kendoj". Synim i shprehur qarte por dhe qe duket qarte, mjafton te kesh qene paksa i vemendshem ndaj spektakleve, emisioneve apo medias ne pergjithesi: Anxhela eshte pare shpesh e ngado, sepse tashme ka zene mire vend ne rrethin e atyre kengetareve qe jo vetem jane interesante por dijne dhe te krijojne performanca te bukura ne skene, te luajne me gjithcka kane e te mbeten keshtu ne qender te vemendjes. E ajo cuperlinka qe diti ta beje kete gje qe atehere kur nuk ishte gje tjeter vecse nje nder dhjetra e dhjetra vajza qe konkuronin per nje kurore missi, nuk ka pse te mos jete perfeksionuar ne gjithe keto kohe. Madje pa e pasur me nevojen e violines, pas se ciles vari gjithe shpresat e saj nje here e nje kohe. 

Edhe modele 



Ka qene gjithnje e bindur se bukuria eshte nje faktor i rendesishem per nje kengetare. Ndaj qe ne fillim ka luajtur fort edhe me look-un. Deri pak kohe me pare, pas konkursit te bukurise, ka provuar dhe pasarelat e modes nga te cilat "tani kam hequr dore sepse dua t'i kushtohem seriozisht vetem muzikes". Tashme nuk i duhen dhe aq pasarelat sepse edhe ne skene i ka te gjitha mundesite te bej jo vetem kengetaren por edhe modelen ne nje fare menyre. Mjafton ta kujtojme tek festivali "Top Fest" ku u shfaq me nje veshje orintale. E jo vetem aty por edhe ne prezantimet e tjera eshte shfaqur gjithnje me nje stil te ri. 

Dhe ndjehet mire me evoluimet qe ben here pas here. Ja pershembul ka vetem pak dite qe i ka zhdukur rrelat bjonde dhe eshte bere paksa me e erret. Nje ndryshim qe ka bere serish peshtypje tek djemte qe nuk e lene rehat sa here ajo gjendet apo kalon diku. e keto kohe kane filluar edhe ta gjuajne pak me teper. Por ajo e ka zgjedhur mikun e saj. Korcarkes se bukur ka kohe qe ia ka rrembyer zemren nje djale prej Tirane. Dhe Anxhela nuk heziton aspak te pohoje "po jam shume e dashuruar ne keto kohe". 

Kengatraje 19 vjecare Anxhela Peristeri. Sapo ka mbaruar Liceun Artistik dhe deshiron te nise studimet per juridik.

----------


## StormAngel

19 vjet i paska kjo?

Pse mua me eshte dukur me e madhe? hmm

----------


## Humdinger

> 19 vjet i paska kjo?
> 
> Pse mua me eshte dukur me e madhe? hmm


Të janë plakur sytë o mik.....  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## StormAngel

> Të janë plakur sytë o mik.....


Mbase po...
Ashtu mu duk te pakten ne klipin e "Ishe mbret"

----------


## Ermelita

Angjela eshte e mire por do te ishte edhe me e mire po te mos kishte vjedhur kenge , "ishe mbret " eshte e vjedhur !

----------


## StormAngel

> Angjela eshte e mire por do te ishte edhe me e mire po te mos kishte vjedhur kenge , "ishe mbret " eshte e vjedhur !


Halla po te kishte "tekerlek" do e thirnin xhaxha.  :ngerdheshje: 
lol

Ose ben ose nuk ben nje kengetar, nuk ka mes asnjehere. Te pakten une ashtu mendoj.

----------


## shqiptari02

eshte vertet qesharake se si ne shqiptaret jemi gati per kritika ma mer mendja se eshte e vetmja gje qe dime te bejme apo jo? Ndoshta dhe injorant mund te kritikoje sepse eshte e lehte. Anxhela ka qene nje nga shoqet e mia qe ne moshen 10 vjecare e deri sa jam larguar nga shqiperia pasi kemi shkuar ne te njejten shkolle dhe gjithashtu ne nje mehalle. Nuk po e mbroj se eshte shoqja ime por po e mbroj per faktin se me vjen keq se si kritikojme per nje kenge qe ajo ka vjedhur dhe qe 1% nga ne  ka pasur rastin ta degjoje ate kenge te cilen ajo e ka vjedhur dhe e di qe behet fjala per kengen Mbreti, Kur nga ana tjeter Sinan Hoxha me shoke te tjere kendon 100% kenge turke, Greke te vjedhura duke i dubluar ne shqip dhe qe po i degjove njehere ste mer malli te degjosh me kenge. Kurse Anxhela me stilin e saj unik te te kenduarit te ben qe kenget e saj sa here ti degjosh aq me shume te pelqejne. Anxhela me kujton Stilin po prape unik te Gjergj Jorgaqit. Sa nga ju i kane degjuar kenget e Gjergj Jorgaqit dhe nuk kane qene te urritur per te degjuar perseri sa me shume? Prandaj eshte me mire te mos varemi ne nje fije peri per te hedhur poshte punen dhe vullnetin e saj qe ka aritur deri ne kete dite kur artisteve te tjere madje nje jete nuk ju mjafton per te aritur ate sukses qe Anxhela ka aritur tashme. Me vjen vertet keq per pjesmaren e dobet ne kete teme.

Me Respekte

Askushi!

----------


## Davius

*Anxhela Peristeri rrëfen për pushimet, impenjimet dhe mbretin e saj
Serenate per ate qe dua*

Anxhela, çupa nga Korça, e ka nisur karrierën e saj në fushën e muzikës në moshë të vogël dhe ka arritur të çajë përpara në këtë fushë të artit. E pranon se fillimi ka qenë shumë i vështirë, por ka arritur t`ia dalë mbanë. Sapo është kthyer nga disa pushime në Mal të Zi dhe në Greqi. Tashmë po punon për t`u paqraqitur te Mikriofoni i artë dhe Kënga magjike. 

Gjithashtu pritet edhe një bashkëpunim i saj me Sabianin. Përveç fushës së artit, sukses ka patur edhe në fushën e dashurisë, pranon që e ka gjetur mbretin e saj. Ajo tregon edhe për pasionin e saj për prozën dhe shprehet se do të botojë një libër me proza.E vlerësoj deri aty ku mendoj se është e mjaftueshme, pa arritur në ekstrem. Për të bërë një zgjedhje, nuk nisem nga pamja e jashtme, por nga njeriu. Siç e ka edhe kënga Zgjodha njeriun. Por në rastin tim ka diçka të mrekullueshme, sepse ai është i mirë edhe si paraqitje, edhe si njeri.


*Anxhela, ç`thonë ditët e nxehta të verës?*
Këto ditë të nxehta i kam kaluar në Greqi dhe në Mal të Zi. Jam kënaqur shumë dhe them se i kisha të nevojshme këto pushime.

*Nuk të pëlqen t`i kalosh pushimet në Shqipëri?*
Edhe bregdeti shqiptar më pëlqen, sidomos Saranda, megjithatë këtë vit preferova që t`i kaloj jashtë, për të ndërruar ambient. Mendoj se ishte një zgjedhje e mirë kjo që bëra, sepse më shijuan vërtet shumë këto pushime.

*Të pëlqeu më shumë Greqia apo Mali i Zi?*
Unë personalisht u kënaqa shumë në të dyja, secili vend kishte të veçantën e vet. Selaniku është më i madh dhe më i bukur, ndërsa Mali i Zi kishte më shumë jetë nate.

*Të pëlqen jeta e natës?*
Po, më pëlqen! Në këto ditë që isha jashtë frekuentuam diskotekat e vendeve përkatëse. Edhe kur jam në Tiranë, nuk e devijoj jetën e natës, dal gjithmonë. Jam mësuar me një të tillë jetë, duke qenë se këndoj në një lokal nate.

*Po me pushime, me kë ishe?*
Në Mal të Zi isha me shoqërinë, ndërsa në Greqi me familjen time. Kam bërë vetëm dy ditë plazh, një ditë në Greqi dhe një në Mal të Zi, sepse si për inat u prish koha. Gjithsesi nuk më vjen keq, sepse nuk shkoj për pushime vetëm për të bërë plazh, por edhe për të ndërruar ambient. Pastaj e rëndësishme është që t`ia kalosh bukur dhe të jesh në një shoqëri të këndshme. Këto gjëra mund të them me plot gojën se nuk më munguan.

*Të ngacmuan grekët dhe malazezët, duke qenë se bie në sy për gjatësinë që ke?*
Andej kishte aq shumë femra të gjata, sa duhej të vishja taka, për t`i arritur. Por, jashtë modestie nuk ngelesha mbarapa edhe unë. Gjithsesi nuk isha atje me synimin që të më ngacmonin.

*Cili është komplimenti më i shpeshtë që të kanë zënë veshët këtu në Shqipëri?*
Më shumë më kanë thënë : Je si shpirt!

*E ke nisur karrierën tënde në moshë shumë të re. Si e ke përjetuar këtë gjë?*
Filimi për mua ka qenë shumë i vështirë, sepse vija nga një qytet tjetër, nga Korça. Megjithatë talenti, puna duke mos përjashtuar edhe fatin, më sollën në këtë rrugë që unë po ndjek tani. Nuk mund të them se e ndjej veten të realizuar, sepse ky është vetëm fillimi për mua. Më e vështirë është ta mbash famën, se sa ta fitosh atë.

*Ta kanë thënë ndonjëherë rrugës shprehjen: O korçare, o hiç fare?*
Po, m`i kanë thënë të dyja variantet edhe O korçare, o hiç fare, edhe atë tjetrën Më mirë korçare, se hiç fare.

*Të kanë bërë ndonjëherë serenatë poshtë ballkonit?*
Koha kur bëheshin serenata ka kaluar tashmë, i përket brezit të prindërve të mi. Mua vetë më pëlqen t`i këndoj në dreka apo darka të ndryshme familjare.  

*Nëse do të ishe e çmendur pas ndonjë djali, do t`i bëje një serenatë?*
Po, patjetër, nëse do të kishte shtëpinë me ballkon, bëj shaka. Nëse do ta bëja një gjë të tillë, do të më duhej të isha shumë e bindur për djalin. Nëse ai do ta meritonte atë gjest që do të bëja unë, apo jo. Dhe gjithashtu të isha e bindur se edhe ai do ta bënte një gjë të tillë për mua.

*I ke kushtuar ndokujt ndonjë këngë tënden?*
Jo, jo, asnjërën prej tyre.

*Kënga Ishe mbret, ishte vërtet e suksesshme. Po Anxhela e ka një mbret që e ka bërë për vete?*
Po, e kam një mbret, që më ka bërë për vete me kurorën (qesh).

*E vlerëson pamjen e jashtme te një djalë?*
E vlerësoj deri aty ku mendoj se është e mjaftueshme, pa arritur në ekstrem. Për të bërë një zgjedhje nuk nisem nga pamja e jashtme, por nga njeriu. Siç e ka edhe kënga Zgjodha njeriun. Por në rastin tim ka diçka të mrekullueshme, sepse ai është i mirë edhe si paraqitje, edhe si njeri.

*Si janë raportet e tua me familjen, a ndihen ata krenarë për ty?*Çdo prind e ka të shenjtë fëmijën e vet dhe besoj se të qenit krenar për mua në këtë kohë, nuk ju ka munguar. Edhe unë ndihem krenare me veten sepse kam punuar shumë, pa mohuar edhe mbështetjen që më kanë dhënë prindërit.

*Cilat janë impenjimet e tua përsa i përket aspektit profesional?*
Po punoj për t`u paraqitur te Mikriofoni i artë, ku po punoj me kompozitorin Dorian Gjoni. Ndërsa  për te Kënga magjike, kompozimin e ka bërë Florian Mumajesi. Do të nxjerr edhe një singëll të ri, ku do të bashkëpunoj me Sabianin dhe me Ronin. 
Bashkëpunon më shumë me emra të rinj?
Nuk kam ndonjë kundërshtim për të punuar edhe me emrat e vjetër. Por mendoj se të rinjtë sjellin ide të reja.

*Sa kujdesesh për lukun?*  
Përsa i përket veshjes, paradite më pëlqen të jem e thjeshtë dhe sportive; në mbrëmje më pëlqen një veshje klasike; në skenë prirem drejt ekstravagancës, por pa e tepruar. 

*Po flokët në ngjyrën tënde natyrale i ke?*
Jo, nuk jam bjonde natyrale, i kam të lyera.

*Çfarë të pëlqen tjetër veçse të këndosh?*
Më pëlqen shumë të shkruaj, kryesisht prozë. Mendoj se së shpejti do të botoj një libër në prozë.

*Po të lexosh, të pëlqen?*
Po, më pëlqen shumë të lexoj, kryesisht romane. Autori im i preferuar është Stefan Cvajg. Më pëlqejnë edhe librat enciklopedikë.

*Mund të thuash ndonjë nga ato që ke shkruar?*Do të doja të thosha shumë gjëra në këto momente, por nuk bëra gjë tjetër veçse të puthaDhe buzët e mia lehtas pëshpëritën mbi buzët e tua. 

Gazeta Express Online

----------


## c.Ronaldo

Nga Anxhella me pelqejne kenget: "Ishte mbret" dhe "Zi e ma zi".

Por dicka s'me pelqen eshte ajo qe kengen "Zi e ma zi" e ka kopjuar nga nje kengetare bullgar me sa duket por s'ka dert ende meson e re eshte lol

----------


## FЯODO

Kengetare shume yll, e kam shume qejf Anxhela Peristerin dhe ka ze fantastik. :shkelje syri: 
Kenget e saj qe me pelqejne jane: Ishe mbret, Prape do ti lutem ...etj

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Ku e keni degjuar kete cupen?
Na jepni Link

----------


## Fiori

Si nuk e kam pare kete teme une. Sa cudi me duket dhe sa te vogel e mbaj mend Anxhelen. Me tipin qe ka pasur kur ka qene e vogel, vetem si artiste (argetuese) mund ta shikoja kur te rritej, si tip i Britney Spears e kam fjalen : )

Visi po ti si nuk me ke derguar nje mesazh  :perqeshje:  per te me kujtuar. Anxhela ka qene ne nje klase me Irisin, dhe po vrisja mendjen tani ku e kisha degjuar si emer. Tek fotoja me lart duket shume ndryshe nga ajo qe ka qene kur ishte e vogel.

Me behet shume qejfi qe lexoj keshtu per vajzat e shkolles Tefta Tashko  :shkelje syri: , i uroj suksese...

----------


## shqiptari02

> Si nuk e kam pare kete teme une. Sa cudi me duket dhe sa te vogel e mbaj mend Anxhelen. Me tipin qe ka pasur kur ka qene e vogel, vetem si artiste (argetuese) mund ta shikoja kur te rritej, si tip i Britney Spears e kam fjalen : )
> 
> Visi po ti si nuk me ke derguar nje mesazh  per te me kujtuar. Anxhela ka qene ne nje klase me Irisin, dhe po vrisja mendjen tani ku e kisha degjuar si emer. Tek fotoja me lart duket shume ndryshe nga ajo qe ka qene kur ishte e vogel.
> 
> Me behet shume qejfi qe lexoj keshtu per vajzat e shkolles Tefta Tashko  i uroj suksese...



epo ndryshojne cupat me ti Fiori riten zbukurohen sta varin me yll tjetra. Bravo i qofte per kurajon e saj qe kur ishte e vogel dukeshe qe do beheshe dikushi kishte deshire te dilte kudo, semos na mungonte ne  :buzeqeshje:  po disa njerez i ndihmon edhe fati ngadonjehere, ne na ra shorti ktu, Fiori a je pjestare e AASO ti? si ka mundesi ste kam pare une ty asnjehere? kam qene ne plot party andej nga ri ti ose te kam pare edhe ti sme ke folur  :uahaha:   mendjemadhe :kryqezohen:   j/k ajde shendet edhe sa me shume para me shoqja fjori.

DJ VISI www.djvisi.n3.net

----------


## Bl3ri

*Çiljeta Xhilaga dhe Peristeri sulmohen në Fier*

Dy këngëtaret shqiptare, ndër më të famshmet, Çiljeta Xhilaga dhe Angjela Peristeri, kanë pasur një incident me publikun fierak, por, prapëseprapë, në fund arritën të pajtohen me sulmuesit pas një koncerti dhe dolën pa pasoja fizike.
Breshëri gurësh dhe tullash janë hudhur një javë më parë me rastin e një koncerti festiv, i cili u organizua nga bashkia e Fierit.
Fyerje, sharje, hudhje të ndryshme, gurë, ka pasur në drejtim të dy këngëtareve. Anxhela Peristeri, ishte më e rrezikuara, e cila për pak sa nuk është goditur.
Por, ndërhyrja e Çiljeta Xhilagës (ish-Miss Simpatia e Shqipërisë për vitin 2002) me
ledhatimet dhe trupin e saj i ka zbutur fierakët gjaknxehtë, që kanë kthyer ulërimat në brohoritje.

----------


## Davius

*Anxhela Peristeri në një buzuk te njohur në Greqi*

Gjithçka ka nisur nga adhurimi i një menaxheri grek, i cili thonë se qe mahnitur nga zëri i biondes, teksa kjo këndonte një këngë greke te Sillo Club. Ka qenë pikërisht greku që i ka bërë Anxhelës një ofertë të parefuzueshme, mesa duket, për të kënduar në një buzuk të njohur grek, emri i të cilit nuk dihet. Nëse prisnit ndonjë album të ri të biondes korçare, nuk do ta keni për ca kohë, deri sa atë ta marrë malli për publikun shqiptar.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Shume bionde u dukerka te kjo foto me siper  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Kengetare e lezecme edhe zerin se ka te keq .......*

----------


## BaBa

O Anxhela Peristeri  Vajze me goxha mendim ,Eshte Goxha Kengetare e kan zili te gjith Kengetaret e tjera ,Apo sqenka ba ma E mir kete her nice look Anxhela Peristeri  Vazhdo kshu se je yll bote  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shqiptari02

> *Kengetare e lezecme edhe zerin se ka te keq .......*



Zerin se paska te keq? Mos bej komente te lutem se ma hoqe trurin. Si ajo nuk e ka zerin asnje, jo se paska te keq,se di une cfare shkolle ke bere ti qe i gjykoke kaq mire artistat.

----------


## no name

*Me pelqen si kengetare Anxhela shum nice oshte [-_^]*

----------

